# betta set up help



## Raven (Oct 7, 2008)

I have just bought a half moon betta and he is so beautiful. I was thinking of putting him in a nice 5 gal tank and making a nice set up for him. but i cant think of any good ideas on how to set it up, anyone have any ideas for me? hes blue/teal in body and white rimmed fins =) thanks in advance


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All fish look good against green. Get low-light or artificial plants.


----------



## Raven (Oct 7, 2008)

I rather use real plants if possible


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you get a only a single light fixture, look for low-light plants like java moss, java fern, anubias, and elodea. They will grow with the standard fish light. Anything other than low-light plants need special light fixtures. If you want other than low-light plants, get an aquatic plant book and read up.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can buy a five gallon tank, filter, glass canopy and light separtely cheaper than you can buy an all-in-system like an eclipse, but you may like the all-in-one look better. A five is a nice size, big enough to actually "cycle", small enough that water changes are easy.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

With those colors, black gravel would look nice.


----------

